# Atomic Cubing Summer 2016



## Calode (Jun 7, 2016)

To all attending US Nats, live in the area or have money to burn, the hottest comp of the year is happening just 3.5 hours due east of Portland the weekend before Nats. Come for the comp, stay IN WA and enjoy the beautiful Pacific Northwest and end it with the biggest comp yet, US Nationals 2016.
Hope to see you there!

We're doing 2x2, 3x3, (tentative) 4x4, 5x5, OH, skewb, pyraminx, 3bld, and square 1.
Registration is $5 + $2 per event.

https://www.cubingusa.com/atomiccubingsummer2016/index.php


----------



## Loiloiloi (Jun 7, 2016)

https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/AtomicCubingSummer2016
Here's the WCA link


----------



## IAmEpic2004 (Jun 7, 2016)

I wish Canadian comps were this cheap ;-;


----------



## Loiloiloi (Jun 7, 2016)

IAmEpic2004 said:


> I wish Canadian comps were this cheap ;-;


Or any other comp these days


----------



## Calode (Jun 24, 2016)

After some discussion, we decided to add feet to this comp. If you're coming to nats and like feet, definite check out this comp.


----------

